# What music do you guys & gals listen to when printing?



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

Working in silence has never done it for me.

Here's a little sample of what I have on in the back ground:

The Shaolin Afronauts
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jMq3bIpo0s&feature=share[/media]

Ikebe Shakedown
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50IpX6OzDX8&feature=share[/media]

The JB's
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JZV9VjBvKc[/media]


So, what's everyone's poison?


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I listen to audiobooks....


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

Might have to try that. Where do you get them from?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I like this kind tread once a while. Leave Dtg world but in Dtg world.
It will be all different by age, ethic, religion, country --- etc. it will be interest to hear many others.
Mine will be has nice beat not fast but not take mind away from working music. Like yours. I hope you are not old as me.lol.
Prefer beers than music.jk.Maybe both lol
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

Pint of Guinness with a drop of cleaning solution in it... nothing better @ the end of the day once the machine is put away and cleaned!


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

metal all metal all the time
and im a old dude


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ I'm with Bret^^
My IPod is loaded with Motörhead, testament, Budgie, Judas Priest, AC/DC, VanHalen, Rage , FFDP and a lil Johnny Cash!


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Had Beastie's in for the past few days. But its always a mix... Could be Biggie, or Nas, could be Slipknot, could be AIC, or Tool.. could even be three dog night, or tull.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess its what mood I am in. Some days its a bit of Dub Step, or my RHCP, maybe even my Sublime radio or Metallica radio.


----------



## Fixico (Dec 3, 2011)

Lately its been FFDP or Black Stone Cherry. Before that it was country. Maybe next month it will be old school gangsta rap.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I like this post. 
Anyone have bad habit while printing?
Anyone did odd thing while printing?
What is untold secret but maybe shareable?
Funny experiences?
Let's have fun. It is strange Rodney let us keep going.
Cheers! Beers are on me always?


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

allamerican said:


> I like this post.
> Anyone have bad habit while printing?
> *Anyone did odd thing while printing?
> What is untold secret but maybe shareable?*
> ...


I always wear a shirt with "Gutenberg" printed on the back when working. If my wife is helping me, she has to wear the shirt with "Igor" on the back.

When taking a shirt off the platen, my left hand always touches the fabric first.

I've never worn shoes while printing (OSHA loves me!)


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO,
Shoes stores will close in FL.
Wear same shirts all the time? I can smell.  
How many damages to touching fabric? Zzeee
Anyone christening your printer? Like we do on car?
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

We did say a prayer to Saint Augustin of Hippo.... patron saint of printers AND brewers!

Seems to be working so far!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

good way to christening! 
Lots of money to you.
Nick, I like you already. You are funny guy. Let's have some Beers together!
And it is on me. Cheers!


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

didn't know us printers had a saint. looked him up and printed out a photo. put up in our screen room lets see what happens


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I usually listen in the car to sirius but haven't reactivated the one for indoors so I would say either BPM (club music) sports (nascar) 90's stuff and once we get a radio I would say a local station 94.1 drive FX its like BPM. Also once we get more funds together I think we will be running some cable and getting a tv in the back are so I can watch tv also.


----------



## atomicpress (May 9, 2012)

missswissinc said:


> didn't know us printers had a saint. looked him up and printed out a photo. put up in our screen room lets see what happens


You're probably going to notice improved print speed, more vibrant colors, decreased ink consumption, and no more need of pretreat when using white ink.


----------



## Scifighter11 (Nov 6, 2011)

All Jesus music all the time. I feel by listening to praise and worship a little Christian rock or hiphop my printer prints better and doesn't break down. 

To this date I haven't had issues other then keeping the printer clean. Every day task if you want awesome prints. Lol


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This kind is one of my favorites. I listen these while I am at work, car and home. Some country musics. Andria Bocceli. Pavarotti, 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FciUbPqYS04&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]
Have a great Last day of long weekend. I hope you all charged up for counting money!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Elishaschauer (Feb 19, 2012)

fun thread!

IRON MAIDEN!!! (anybody else seeing them this summer!!??)

and of course my favorite Pandora stations:

the Clash
Devo
White Stripes
Lamb of God
2Pac
The Black Keys
Old Crow Medicine Show

"I'm a little bit ghetto, I'm a little bit rock n' roll"


----------



## TXgrl (Jun 7, 2012)

Mostly upbeat/rock music with a good "work" beat lol! A7X, deadmau5, skrillex, 80s rock, Korn, Shinedown, Nirvanna, Cake, Oasis, Aerosmith, Linkin Park, Coldplay....it depends on how the week has been going really. If I'm working by myself or really need to concentrate, I love to listen to Beethoven, Mozart, etc.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TXgrl said:


> I love to listen to Beethoven, Mozart, etc.


Me too 
Chopin, Wolfgang Mozart Bach Tchaikovsky-- and most Piano and Violin solos. Beethoven symphony #9 D minor Choral #5 C minor never get tired to hear. I can play Moonlight sonata,. poorly,
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## TXgrl (Jun 7, 2012)

allamerican said:


> Me too
> Chopin, Wolfgang Mozart Bach Tchaikovsky-- and most Piano and Violin solos. Beethoven symphony #9 D minor Choral #5 C minor never get tired to hear. I can play Moon night sonata,. poorly,
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


I could die and go to heaven when I hear Bagatelle No. 25. A minor is nice, but I prefer the WoO59 Für Elise version.

The only thing I can play is the National Anthem and Forever by Papa Roach on my electric Fender. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1QqMr-Vv0Q&feature=plcp[/media]


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TXgrl said:


> I could die and go to heaven when I hear Bagatelle No. 25. A minor is nice, but I prefer the WoO59 Für Elise version.
> 
> The only thing I can play is the National Anthem and Forever by Papa Roach on my electric Fender. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1QqMr-Vv0Q&feature=plcp[/media]


I can play that too, (poorly). daradara dara darada~ dadada_ dadada^, lol. My mom was piano concert player. One of most famous, lol. When I was little I went her concert all the times. I am glad to meet someone in forum who enjoys classics. Proud of be Member of Philadelphia orchestra sponsor as this forum.
Cheers! Beers are on me one day or preference?


----------



## TXgrl (Jun 7, 2012)

allamerican said:


> I can play that too, (poorly). daradara dara darada~ dadada_ dadada^, lol. My mom was piano concert player. One of most famous, lol. When I was little I went her concert all the times. I am glad to meet someone in forum who enjoys classics. Proud of be Member of Philadelphia orchestra sponsor as this forum.
> Cheers! Beers are on me one day or preference?


That is amazing!!! When I was little I would sit with my grandma as she would play the piano and I loved hanging out in her art room when she painted. She always played classical music as she painted. I'm certain that's where my appreciation for classical began. 

Have you ever seen the movie August Rush?

I have to avoid gluten so no beer for me anymore. My fav is Smirnoff No21 with OJ. Yum.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

TXgrl said:


> Have you ever seen the movie August Rush?
> 
> My fav is Smirnoff No21 with OJ. Yum.


I will check tonight on Netflix.

Funny! I love that as my vodka martini. Sometimes Beef eater Jin.
Dry, three olives, stir not shake, rock on the side is my way.
Cheers! Screw Driver(vodka+OJ) is on me always!


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Coldplay and Mumford and Sons. Fast beats bring up my energy level.


----------



## KevinTSM (Feb 27, 2012)

Mostly Stevie Ray Vaughn, I know this isn't music, but I quite often run a movie on my computer when i'm doing a big run.


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I do not listen to anything. In fact any sound, a mouse breathing, a cotton ball dropping, and yes, even your typing as you wrote this thread all distract me and cause anti-social thoughts to run through my head. I think now that I am distracted from my designing, I better take my meds so I can deal with the real world. 

Really though, old fashioned, 70's and 80's Rock is my ticket, Nickelback, and Maroon Five in a pinch.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

I listen to the sound of the neoflex if we are doing DTG.
Or the Anatol if screen printing.
They all sound like money.

I prefer to engage the co-workers in discourse on the process or politics. Also. ears are an important tool for assesing if the machinery is working correctly.

Yeah, what a stick in the mud. But machines noises tell you a lot. Now if I could fit header pipes on the Neo, I'd really be happy.

Too many years of loving motorcyle noise I guess.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

beanie357 said:


> I listen to the sound of the neoflex if we are doing DTG.
> Or the Anatol if screen printing.
> They all sound like money.
> 
> ...


It was your Magnam 357 gun shot noise too, lol. Bang bang!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah atomicpress I noticed that we seem to be getting more clients lately for screen printing. might need to do one for the embroidery machine. seems like that machine might need some love since its been very quite for awhile. talk to all later about if we get more clients for that machine.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

WXPN, xpn.org
...I listen the "kids corner" program too because I'm to lazy to change the radio channel
...best radio that I found in USA, various genre of music, same as my job I jump from design software to my Mimaki, from canvass to vinyl magnet and heat transfer media, print cut weed and press, such a mess and I don't care about profit money are dirty nasty paper 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app - ddante


----------



## SamsonG (Jun 25, 2012)

OSSKOBRET said:


> metal all metal all the time
> and im a old dude




Agreed way forward.......the harder the better!!!!


----------

